# Cow Hooves?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

While in Petco to get their new food (the Whole Earth Farms which I posted about in another thread, long story short the 4Health had too much fiber in it for Ember, I believe) I saw Merrick Cow Hooves and thought if it was safe.

I felt of them and they were rock-hard however my beagle actually chews rocks (But doesn't eat them thankfully. Hard to keep a dog away from rocks when they're an outdoor dog LOL) sometimes but I was afraid it would break little Ember's teeth so I didn't get one with a bit of my allowance until I knew if it was safe for her to chew.

What I really liked about them was they were 80% protein, and protein is good for dogs since dogs are carnivorous animals.

Does anyone know if it's safe?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't give them to my dogs. Most people say that if your dog isn't a "power chewer" they are okay, but I still wouldn't want to risk it with mine. Hooves can crack their teeth.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I always give them to my dogs. They really love them.
But I do throw them away when they ate them for about half of it. Bigger dogs do swallow the last piece hole, this can be dangerous.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

We give our dogs hooves from time to time. They get really soggy when the dogs chew and lick at them... so the saliva turns it mushy and thats all my dogs are ever able to chew off of them. It's gross though; they do stink... but I can only smell them if I'm about 3 feet away. They are definitely a "high value" treat around here; as they all run around trying to get each other's until realizing they're all the same. Then, I light incense lol.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aren't for sale in an open bin & unwrapped (don't have any wrapping on them)? I would never give my dog anything that wasn't wrapped & these could break their teeth.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

My girls have some but cant chew much on em, they prefer bully sticks! That is there fav chew!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

DO NOT GIVE COW HOOVES TO UR DOG!!!

Baby-love found an old one under the couch in my basement which I wasn't aware of as it was hidden in her bed under a pile of blankets and I just had to pay $400 almost to have her fractured tooth removed she was in a lot of pain!!!! Dave yourself the $ and ur dogs teeth


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I stepped on one years ago and got a nasty cut on my foot, plus they stink. My dogs like bully sticks and trachea rings.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with the people here recommending bully sticks if you're looking for a good chew. They are the way to go. Gemma loves them and one will keep her busy for 30 minutes at a time. I actually throw them away after a couple weeks because she's so small that she can't even get close to finishing one. I let her deal with one for about two weeks then I toss it and replace it with a new, fresh one. Less than $1 for me every two weeks is not bad at all!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I agree with the people here recommending bully sticks if you're looking for a good chew. They are the way to go. Gemma loves them and one will keep her busy for 30 minutes at a time. I actually throw them away after a couple weeks because she's so small that she can't even get close to finishing one. I let her deal with one for about two weeks then I toss it and replace it with a new, fresh one. Less than $1 for me every two weeks is not bad at all!


OMg 1 $??? I pay 8 for one, 15$ for 3 lol i wish i could get your price my gurls love bully sticks!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Wawies said:


> OMg 1 $??? I pay 8 for one, 15$ for 3 lol i wish i could get your price my gurls love bully sticks!


Me too. Where do you get them for $1 ? They do STINK when fresh OMG:daisy:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wawies said:


> OMg 1 $??? I pay 8 for one, 15$ for 3 lol i wish i could get your price my gurls love bully sticks!


Really? That's crazy expensive. How big are the ones you get? I get some from a UK site that are 5 inches long and varying widths and they are I think like .70 each.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I ordered mine from here but they're currently out of stock:

Bulls Pizzle Sticks at Canine Concepts


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Really? That's crazy expensive. How big are the ones you get? I get some from a UK site that are 5 inches long and varying widths and they are I think like .70 each.


Can you post a link to that site? I'd like to see if I could get some sent to the states. opps never mind I see the link


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

That site has them for $1.35 for 6 inch odor free ones. I wanted to order from there but they don't ship to Europe. The ones I bought aren't odor free and it took me a while to get used to the smell. I still find them a little stinky sometimes while Gemma's chewing on one right next to me.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick
> 
> That site has them for $1.35 for 6 inch odor free ones. I wanted to order from there but they don't ship to Europe. The ones I bought aren't odor free and it took me a while to get used to the smell. I still find them a little stinky sometimes while Gemma's chewing on one right next to me.


Thanks for the info I order 12 of them They will keep in freezer.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Are the odor free bullies really odor free? I had some once and tossed them.. the smell was rank and made me nauseous.

I don't really give my guys anything gross smelling I am very sensitive to odors.


----------

